# Display Cabinet Plans Wanted



## JanP (Nov 1, 2012)

Would anyone know the best place to get plans for a multi-shelf, illuminated display case. I intend to build it about 72" h. x 24" w. x 15" d.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

JanP said:


> Would anyone know the best place to get plans for a multi-shelf, illuminated display case.


I've always thought this display cabinet looks fantastic.

The dimensions are basically the same as yours.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Feb 1992 American Woodworker has a pretty fancy bow-fronted display cabinet:
American Woodworker - Google Books
Looks to be a bit wider and deeper than you're looking for but it would probably scale OK.


----------



## JanP (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the above guys. The cabinet is for an alcove, so a bow front might make it very distinctive.

Not to mention finally convincing my wife, that all that time I spend making noise and dust, is actually worth it : )


----------

